# Canon 550D confusion



## UnitedWeFall (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey guys,

I got myself a Canon 550D a few weeks ago. I'm slowly getting my head around it, but one thing is confusing me.. When i'm using one of the manual or priority modes, I have to press the shutter button twice for the photo to be taken. The first time I hear a click, and the second time the photo is taken. Strangely this does NOT occur when in live view mode. 

Any info appreciated! Cheers.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 10, 2011)

The only time your camera will prevent you from snapping the photo when the shutter button is pressed, is if you have the Auto Focus set to One Shot mode, and it hasn't yet achieved focus.  So based on what you are saying, I'd guess that you are in One Shot mode and the first time you press the button...the lens is trying to focus...but you release the button before it can take the photo (or it's having a lot of trouble achieving focus, which can happen for various reasons).

The click you are hearing, may be the AF motor or maybe the IS starting up.

Maybe take your camera & lens into a camera shot and see what they can tell you.  Try your camera with a different lens and/or try your lens with a different camera.  If there is an actual problem, that should help you to isolate where the problem lies.  And since it's only a few weeks old, if there is a mechanical problem, you can probably exchange it.


----------



## jaomul (Nov 10, 2011)

Maybe you have mirror lock up activated, then first press raises mirror and second takes shot. Look through your menu to check this


----------



## UnitedWeFall (Nov 10, 2011)

Mirror lockup was doing it. Thank you!


----------



## jaomul (Nov 10, 2011)

good stuff


----------

